# Anthurium gracilis



## DJ (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi All,

So apparently my Anthurium gracilis decided to set fruit! I got this plant a while ago and had noticed that it had flowered but didn't think much of it at the time (not a very spectacular flower).

Anyway, what are the chances that I can get seed from it and propagate some more?

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

When the fruit is "ripe", it should fall off the spathe with very little manipulation. Clean the fruit from around the seed, and allow the seed to dry overnight. Place the seed(s) about fingernail depth in some seeding soil mix (sphagnum peat and pearlite), and keep the soil moist. Most Anthurium sp. will germinate within a couple of weeks. Good luck.


----------



## DJ (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I will definitely be giving it a try. There aren't a lot of these around up in my part of the Great White North. 

DJ


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

These germinate very quickly. They are very easy to grow from seed. It's actually Anthurium gracile not gracilis.


----------



## DJ (Dec 9, 2004)

Great to hear and thanks for the correct name .

DJ


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

that's pretty cool that you got fruit in your viv


----------

